# Urgent help on engine codes in uk!



## derekwatt (Sep 5, 2012)

forgot to add can any one tell me why my (SO CALLED 1.8LT) has a 5 speed manual box???? i would have thought that if it was a 1.8 it would have the 6 speed manual? just a thought that maybe it is a 1.6!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM does some funny stuff with their engine controllers. The engine controller for the 1.4T in the States is shared by some of the V8 trucks. 

Do you have the paperwork that came with the car, or have you looked up the engine number to verify it's a 1.8? At least here in the States, er, former colonies, the window sticker that comes with the car lists the engine that's in it. Mine's saved in the glovebox to show as needed, like to insurance folks or the state motor vehicle bureau.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

I can not be much help, but the only thing i can help with is saying that it will not be a turbo if you do not see it in the front of your egine ( behind the radiator.) I know this is kind of silly, but if there is no turbo then it is not a 1.8t .... also i am nto sure that chevy made a 1.8 turbo, but i could be wrong.

ALso as a related question: what year is your car?


----------



## derekwatt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi

no its a uk spec 1800cc normally aspirated engine (motor for my US cousins) and all the paper work says 1.8 but i cant understand why it has 1.6 software! that would mean its only putting out 115 hp instead of 140? 

i have know way of checking the engine code? 

unless its been done when the car arrived in the uk or just before to conform with uk admissions ? 

another question  did all 1.8LT spec cars come with power fold mirrors? 2010 model

and for the colonies bit lol i live in scotland! the most suppressed colonized country on the plant lol


----------



## derekwatt (Sep 5, 2012)

all sorted now!!! remap done (what a difference) new plugs fitted (factory ones binned) 

any new ways of getting some va va vroom from the old 1.8 motor????:angry:


----------

